# **Marengo Swamp Ride VIDEO**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres a video of our ride through the swamp this year! It was much better than last.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

:bigok: Definitely looks like a good ride.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As noted on the other forum - nice vid, looks like it was a killer ride!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was A Lot better than last year for sure.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

all i can say is that red 850 impresses me in every vid i watch......very nice bike and heck of a driver.......and last but not least ummmm another grizz bites the dust on axles lol it never fails......


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ x2 on the grizzly. Flipping that locker switch is simply activating parts breakage.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Lol he was pretty mad at himself for doing that. It wasn't the first time it happened.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great video and looks like you guys had an awesome ride as usual lol. One day I'll make it out there and spend a weekend with yall.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Great vid as always...I really wanted to go this year but I stuck out here in the Gulf on this rig...Hopefully I get to ride with you guys soon...I know I am going to Colfax on the 30th if y'all are planning on going just let me know


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Great video and looks like you guys had an awesome ride as usual lol. One day I'll make it out there and spend a weekend with yall.


lol Thanks man! Your welcome to anytime just let me know.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> Great vid as always...I really wanted to go this year but I stuck out here in the Gulf on this rig...Hopefully I get to ride with you guys soon...I know I am going to Colfax on the 30th if y'all are planning on going just let me know


It was a lot better than last year! We havent talked about it but if we do Ill let you know.


----------

